# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  'Doorbraak in behandeling dunnedarmkwalen' - Artikel

## Leontien

De zogeheten dubbelballon-endoscopie (DBE) moet de standaardmethode worden voor onderzoek naar en behandeling van kwalen aan de dunne darm. 

De DBE is een endoscoop die zich met behulp van ballonnetjes vastzet in de dunne darm en zich daardoor een weg kan banen door de maag en de dunne darm. Op die manier kan de dunne darm voor het eerst volledig met een scoop worden bekeken. Voor de patiënt is de methode veel minder belastend. 

De DBE kan onder meer bloedblaren in de dunne darm dichtbranden, waardoor patiënten met aortakleplijden niet meer hoeven te overlijden aan niet te stelpen bloedverlies uit die bloedblaren. 

Ook patiënten met coeliakie en de ziekte van Crohn profiteren van DBE. Bij mensen met de ziekte van Peutz-Jeghers (erfelijke tumoren in maag en dunne en dikke darm) kunnen poliepen in de dunne darm al in een vroeg stadium worden verwijderd. Inmiddels maken in Nederland tien ziekenhuizen gebruik van DBE. 

Bron: http://www.nu.nl/news/649516/83/%27D...kwalen%27.html

----------

